# Sguil >> /etc/init.d/status rc-status show incorrect output

## Btoo

Hi,

My previous post garnered no replies so I will be more specific with the help I could use. I have had to make corrections to the ebuild, init and conf files as it seems the /etc/sguild directory works better than the /etc/sguil directory set up with the ebuild. 

This determination is clouded though by the fact that /etc/init.d/status shows "crashed" while the service actually is running and spawning two more child services as it is supposed to. So I have only a short clue of when the /etc/sguild directory was  mentioned in an error even though the /etc/sguil directory was expressly stated everywhere.

THE QUESTION:

I checked also with rc-status and it shows crashed even though the processes are running. This also applies to the sensor_agent service.

Can someone help with how the status option works with open-rc in order to fix this? 

Sguil-0.9.0

Thanks

----------

## Btoo

Changed question/title about Sguil

----------

